
Fibromyalgia is a garbage bin diagnosis - apsec112
https://www.reddit.com/r/DrWillPowers/comments/faviam/fibromyalgia_is_a_garbage_bin_diagnosis_and_i/
======
mcv
Sounds like the difference between average and excellent physicians. Plenty
are happy to use such a "garbage bin diagnosis" for stuff they can't find a
more specific diagnosis for, others just keep searching.

It also reminds me of my own RSI. Had it 20 years ago, got treated for it by
an (in my estimation) excellent physical therapist. Recently started at a
different physical therapist for a different issue and mentioned, this, and he
insists that RSI doesn't exist; it's always something more specific.

------
buran77
Similar to rheumatism [0], a generic "diagnosis" that many lazy doctors would
slap on you a few decades ago for any sign of joint pain.

If you were over 40-50 any joint pain would instantly be labeled rheumatism,
the "old person illness", you couldn't be old and not have it. And the
treatment was any one of those needed for the 200 different conditions under
that label. Possibly chosen at random based on costs.

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rheumatism](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rheumatism)

------
beervirus
Fixed link to avoid the horrible new reddit interface:
[https://old.reddit.com/r/DrWillPowers/comments/faviam/fibrom...](https://old.reddit.com/r/DrWillPowers/comments/faviam/fibromyalgia_is_a_garbage_bin_diagnosis_and_i/)

~~~
dorkwood
What bothers you about the new one? The reading experience feels very similar
to me, apart from one being on the left and one being centered.

~~~
beervirus
It sucks on mobile, and it's a resource hog.

